# Square Pin Options



## ShaneSmith (Feb 15, 2004)

Now that Custom Sealife is out of business, What bulbs can i use (65 watt and 96 watt)? I really like the 8800k bulbs Custom Sealife made, is there anything like this i can get from another place?


----------



## Justin Fournier (Jan 27, 2004)

You know what, I have been trying to get some of those 5500K & 8800K CSL bulbs, now I have no chance!!!

I have no idea where else to get these things, as Coralife only sells us 6700K, 10K, 50/50 & Actinic. No one else will give us Canadians any other bulbs! That I can find anyways...


----------



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

ShaneSmith said:


> Now that Custom Sealife is out of business, What bulbs can i use (65 watt and 96 watt)? I really like the 8800k bulbs Custom Sealife made, is there anything like this i can get from another place?


Hellolights http://www.hellolights.com/


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Jay, hellolights don't sell them in 96w format...here's the only site I've found that sells them in 96w format (http://www.aquariumpros.com)


----------



## ShaneSmith (Feb 15, 2004)

Didn't try the 5000k bulbs. But the 8800 are awesome. Favourite color temp and my plants like it more than the 6500.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

The 8,800K are basically really white(just like 10,000 just whiter)...Don't they wash-out the fish's colors?


----------



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

Raul-7 said:


> The 8,800K are basically really white(just like 10,000 just whiter)...Don't they wash-out the fish's colors?


I have those from Hellolights. I don't think they wash-out the colors of my fish. If you are looking to "increase" coloration of your fauna, get 9325K :idea:


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Jay, the problem I face is light my 58g...I don't like the fact that 9325K bulbs don't come in 96w format. And using 4x55w would be an overkill, wouldn't it? :?


----------



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

Raul-7 said:


> Jay, the problem I face is light my 58g...I don't like the fact that 9325K bulbs don't come in 96w format. And using 4x55w would be an overkill, wouldn't it? :?


Well. Depends how far you want to go with maintenance and how much time you want to dedicate.

You mentioned 96watts over 58gallon tank. 1 or 2 bulbs ? If you meant 1 bulb, then we are talking different ball game but if you were talking about 2 bulbs then you have 192watts --> 3.3wpg vs. 220watts --> 3.8. Not a big difference 

I have 55G with 4x55watts for the amount of 4wpg and although it requires "a lot" of work, I enjoy it. :wink:


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

I'm talking about 2x96w as opposed to 4x55w. I'm really intrested in trying out the 9325K bulbs, Ghori's tank looks really good even though he uses All-Glass's lights. But would the depth weaken the 'red spectrum' of the bulb? Would layering 2" of sand on the bottom, then covering that with the substrate work to make the tank more shallow? 

With the Liquidoser, I expect life to be a lot more easier and enjoyable...:wink:


----------



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

Raul-7 said:


> I'm really intrested in trying out the 9325K bulbs, Ghori's tank looks really good even though he uses All-Glass's lights.


Which are 9325K. Those standard All-Glass bulbs are GE AquaRays 9325K and ~81 CRI.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

I know they are standard, but I'm trying to stay his tank looks really good even though the reflectors aren't all that good.


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Mar 29, 2004)

the 9325's are awesome, Unfortunately i have not seen them in square pin arrangement. only straight pin dude, so sorry. the best place i've found so far is hellolights.com... aquariumpros is a little more expensive.


----------



## ShaneSmith (Feb 15, 2004)

8800k lights are full spectrum. The fish show up just as well under these lights as 6700k.


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Mar 29, 2004)

check championlighting.com ...they are cheaper slightly


----------

